# Jinpu elastic in 0.60 (duck yellow) 🎯👊👌



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi all a few weeks ago I done a post on my first roll off JINPU elastic it was meant to be the duck yellow in 0.60 but it was the Tiffany blue 0.60 (I know crazy colour) that arrived me and alot of my customers have been shooting it since it arrived and honestly really impressed with it I'm using 18-23 taper and 9.5mm and 8.7mm steels and they are flying 👌🎯👍 lovely draw as well. Anyway the duck yellow 0.60 arrived Thursday but today was the first chance I have had to fire a good few shots through a set again tapered 18-23 and it was only 8.7mm steels I was using but I can tell you I really like this duck yellow 🎯👌 really easy draw smooth but really snappy they 8.7mm steels are like lazers and it will throw the 9.5mm steels just as easy and fast 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I like it that much anyways I'm going to order 3 rolls off each 👌🎯👍👊 JINPU Band people 🎯👍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

nice 👍🏻 fine report sir


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Wer you getting it from 🤔if it's that good Al need be trying some out 🎯👌


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Booral121 said:


> Hi all a few weeks ago I done a post on my first roll off JINPU elastic it was meant to be the duck yellow in 0.60 but it was the Tiffany blue 0.60 (I know crazy colour) that arrived me and alot of my customers have been shooting it since it arrived and honestly really impressed with it I'm using 18-23 taper and 9.5mm and 8.7mm steels and they are flying 👌🎯👍 lovely draw as well. Anyway the duck yellow 0.60 arrived Thursday but today was the first chance I have had to fire a good few shots through a set again tapered 18-23 and it was only 8.7mm steels I was using but I can tell you I really like this duck yellow 🎯👌 really easy draw smooth but really snappy they 8.7mm steels are like lazers and it will throw the 9.5mm steels just as easy and fast 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I like it that much anyways I'm going to order 3 rolls off each 👌🎯👍👊 JINPU Band people 🎯👍


From where you got them ? site ?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Slingshot Encyclopedia Store





Slingshot Encyclopedia Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller Slingshot Encyclopedia Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Just ordered some of this try out cheers bud 👌👍


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

bingo said:


> Just ordered some of this try out cheers bud 👌👍


It's really nice 💙🎯👍 I'm going order another 2 rolls of the duck yellow 0.60 and 2 of the Tiffany green 0.60 1 of the begonia Red in 0.65 and a roll of this broon stuff anaw to try 🎯👊🤷 I mean 87 squillion asians are using these elastics because there 💩 Ken what I mean 🎯💙👊👍 can onl try them eh!! 🎯👍


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

That's too true just need wait on it coming now a got the red .70 never seen that 1 but afew a never heard of 😂😂😂👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Any more info on how this stuff is? Considering trying some, right now I only have tried precise .7 and it’s ok. Wondering how this may compare.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Shhhhh..... try not to wake @Booral121 up, apparently he can be grumpy sometimes.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

The latest generation are transparent blue; find them on the precise website.

Home - Slingshot Bands - PRECISE,JINPU,SILINXIATE Brand

Couple you tube video reviews...





https://youtu.be/gihZX-9RBow


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Whytey said:


> Shhhhh..... try not to wake @Booral121 up, apparently he can be grumpy sometimes.


He just miss understood the old stick in the mud


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Portboy said:


> He just miss understood the old stick in the mud


Yep and he's cool.💙 Boo


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Yep and he's cool.💙 Boo


Guys I'm not ignoring anyone or that I've just got real shit happening here


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Any more info on how this stuff is? Considering trying some, right now I only have tried precise .7 and it’s ok. Wondering how this may compare.


The stuffs really nice . Personally I don't like any of the precise stuff. Another brand I highly recommend is South Wales cattys elastic the red 0.60 and the pink 0.70 and 0.75 yellow /green 🎯👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> The stuffs really nice . Personally I don't like any of the precise stuff. Another brand I highly recommend is South Wales cattys elastic the red 0.60 and the pink 0.70 and 0.75 yellow /green 🎯👍


Awesome thanks! I am pretty sure that jinpu is made by the same company as precise since on the official precise website they are the only two latex you can buy. This doesn't however mean they are the same. 

What don't you like about the precise stuff? What sizes have you tried?

Was toying with the idea of getting some .8. Im trying to get 7/16 up at 250 fps or close with single bands. 

I was thinking of trying the jinpu but where I was going to buy from didn't have anything higher than 6.5 and I am trying to find something thicker so I can make a hunting setup without double bands. I am trying to get at or very close to 250 fps with 7/16 steel with single bands. I noticed a post by will where he was shooting precise .75 and getting these kind of speeds. The slingshot I am using can't fit wider than 28 mm on the fork end but its homemade so I could make one that can hold wider if I really had to.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Awesome thanks! I am pretty sure that jinpu is made by the same company as precise since on the official precise website they are the only two latex you can buy. This doesn't however mean they are the same.
> 
> What don't you like about the precise stuff? What sizes have you tried?
> 
> ...


Precise is just poo end off 🤣. And buddy I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless it's snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 and all I do is hunt. Accuracy kills way before speed bud. The only taper I use is 18-23 and ammo is 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or on occasion 8.4mm leads 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 oh and it is the same company just completely different stuff 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> Precise is just poo end off 🤣. And buddy I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless it's snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 and all I do is hunt. Accuracy kills way before speed bud. The only taper I use is 18-23 and ammo is 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels or on occasion 8.4mm leads 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍 oh and it is the same company just completely different stuff 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


Thanks a lot! I’m very new so I don’t know most of this stuff. Most of the stuff I’ve read on here people are saying that you should use minimum 7/16 ammo for hunting because if you don’t get a bullseye on the head then there is a good chance of hurting the animaland it getting away maimed. Others seem to just say that the larger ammo is more likely to take game because it has more force.

You have shown me that maybe this isn’t so true. I’m not planning to hunt for a bit but I do feel more satisfied when the trajectory is flatter because the ammo is moving faster.

Could you just tell me what it is that makes precise poo? Your making me feel like I don’t want to buy any precise band again.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Thanks a lot! I’m very new so I don’t know most of this stuff. Most of the stuff I’ve read on here people are saying that you should use minimum 7/16 ammo for hunting because if you don’t get a bullseye on the head then there is a good chance of hurting the animaland it getting away maimed. Others seem to just say that the larger ammo is more likely to take game because it has more force.
> 
> You have shown me that maybe this isn’t so true. I’m not planning to hunt for a bit but I do feel more satisfied when the trajectory is flatter because the ammo is moving faster.
> 
> Could you just tell me what it is that makes precise poo? Your making me feel like I don’t want to buy any precise band again.


I just don't like the feel of it and the stretch. the power dissapated quickly. I tried a few different ones but nope I just didn't like it. Gzk is the same I wouldn't recommend it its very inconsistent no 2 rolls are the same 👎🎯. As for ammo size for hunting I personaly and I would say 80% of people I deal with through catty and band sales use either 8mm 8.7mm or 9.5mm steel. Your accuracy and consistency benefits from lighter easier to hold setups and coupled with the lighter ammo is super fast accurate and consisten. Accuracy kills way before power bud 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> I just don't like the feel of it and the stretch. the power dissapated quickly. I tried a few different ones but nope I just didn't like it. Gzk is the same I wouldn't recommend it its very inconsistent no 2 rolls are the same 👎🎯. As for ammo size for hunting I personaly and I would say 80% of people I deal with through catty and band sales use either 8mm 8.7mm or 9.5mm steel. Your accuracy and consistency benefits from lighter easier to hold setups and coupled with the lighter ammo is super fast accurate and consisten. Accuracy kills way before power bud 🎯👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊


Awesome man thank you so much for all the help. I guess the company that makes precise and Jinpu use a different formulation and tooling to make the two types.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Awesome man thank you so much for all the help. I guess the company that makes precise and Jinpu use a different formulation and tooling to make the two types.


They are really different apart from the begonia red jinpu it is very very similar to the precise. But I recommend the duck yellow 0.60 and the Tiffany blue 0.60. Other stuff I would recommend is is 100%slinshot and South Wales catty band 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Booral121 said:


> They are really different apart from the begonia red jinpu it is very very similar to the precise. But I recommend the duck yellow 0.60 and the Tiffany blue 0.60. Other stuff I would recommend is is 100%slinshot and South Wales catty band 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


All good bands the .70 jinpu is good as well but 100 % is a favourite 👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> They are really different apart from the begonia red jinpu it is very very similar to the precise. But I recommend the duck yellow 0.60 and the Tiffany blue 0.60. Other stuff I would recommend is is 100%slinshot and South Wales catty band 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯👊👍


I could only find the blue Jinpu on the companies site?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> I could only find the blue Jinpu on the companies site?


Yeah I got the duck yellow 0.60 and begonia and Tiffany blue on aliexpress


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

The reds there and it ain't cheap either


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Ahh 


bingo said:


> The reds there and it ain't cheap either


yeah I know what you mean now. They have an x in the name.

the price is high but you are getting 5m of material instead of 2m with Jinpu.

do you find them to be more powerful than the Jinpu?


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Ahh
> 
> Ok yeah I know what you mean now. They have an x in the name.
> 
> ...


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

bingo said:


> The reds there and it ain't cheap either


It's not the begonia red that we have though son it's the sinetex or something like that 🤣🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍💙👌


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> It's not the begonia red that we have though son it's the sinetex or something like that 🤣🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍💙👌


That’s what I mean. I’m not sure about baronial red I didn’t see any Jinpu any other color than blue but I’ll check again.


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> That’s what I mean. I’m not sure about bagonia red I didn’t see any Jinpu any other color than blue but I’ll check again.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Its defo there a just looked maybe try out the.65


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

A haven't 


FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Ahh
> 
> yeah I know what you mean now. They have an x in the name.
> 
> ...


Haven't tryd the sinitex stuff of what it called the jinpu is begonia think the other stuffs red and white


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

bingo said:


> A haven't
> 
> Haven't tryd the sinitex stuff of what it called the jinpu is begonia think the other stuffs red and white


Oh ok. They only sell blue Jinpu on their site now I think.

thanks for all the help!


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Oh ok. They only sell blue Jinpu on their site now I think.
> 
> thanks for all the help!


They only sell the blue on there site now buddy. If you want the begonia red or duck yellow you have to go on Ali express 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

bingo said:


> Wer you getting it from 🤔if it's that good Al need be trying some out 🎯👌


the cheapest place to get it and best really is directly from preciseslingshot.com their shipping is pretty quickand is cheap.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> the cheapest place to get it and best really is directly from preciseslingshot.com their shipping is pretty quickand is cheap.


If you just want the blue yeah. But they dont
Sell the other colours there 🎯👍


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> They only sell the blue on there site now buddy. If you want the begonia red or duck yellow you have to go on Ali express 🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊





Booral121 said:


> If you just want the blue yeah. But they dont
> Sell the other colours there 🎯👍


honestly I would be a bit skeptical buying something on Ali that the manufacturer doesn’t list on their site. Ali is full of fake and counterfeit stuff. I’m just saying this for myself, not saying the seller you get from isn’t reputable.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> honestly I would be a bit skeptical buying something on Ali that the manufacturer doesn’t list on their site. Ali is full of fake and counterfeit stuff. I’m just saying this for myself, not saying the seller you get from isn’t reputable.


They did make all the colours I listed but now only do blue for some reason 👎🎯 but alot of merchants on aliexpress still offer the colours as they must have obviously baught them before jinpu decided on only blue. Here's a screen shot of what they said to me


----------



## FORGES&SLINGS (4 mo ago)

Booral121 said:


> They did make all the colours I listed but now only do blue for some reason 👎🎯 but alot of merchants on aliexpress still offer the colours as they must have obviously baught them before jinpu decided on only blue. Here's a screen shot of what they said to me


Oh ok thanks a lot for explaining all this! Do you feel the different colors are any different in performance than the blue in your opinion?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

FORGES&SLINGS said:


> Oh ok thanks a lot for explaining all this! Do you feel the different colors are any different in performance than the blue in your opinion?


Yeah duck yellow far smoother softer draw 🎯👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

